# ***APTuning Service Specials - Timing Belts & More!!***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to get their cars ready for end of winter and get your service done so you are good to go for the upcoming show season. Most of the enthusiasts are already planning trips but we all know there is nothing worse then your car leaving you sit on the side of the road because of procrastinating on preventive maintenance. See inside for info.

Therefore we are offering discounts on some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, general service, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job.

For general service receive 10% off associated labor charges. Save money on everything from a simple oil change to a clutch replacement and everything in between. Simply mention you saw this post on Vortex and get your discount!!*


*Timing Belt Service* - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump(where applicable), accessory belt, coolant, and taxes. By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiple the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $590
2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $460
1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $700


*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3 - MK6 Golf R*

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $645
1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $700


*B5/B5.5/B6/B7 Chassis A4/S4/Passat*

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $645
2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $730
3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $930
2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $590



*A/C Service*- $125 complete, includes check, vac test and recharge, freon, taxes. (covers most Audi/VW vehicles) Most of us have been there, first hot day of spring, sitting at red light and start feeling toasty. Turn the A/C on and gets marginally cool at best. Why wait to address the system once you realize it isn't working? Get it done now so when that day comes you can simply put the windows up and be comfortable.


*Alignment Service* - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes. (covers most Audi/VW vehicles) Alignment is probably one of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. This should be done once a year or whenever irregular tire wear is noticed. 

_***We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump for a new week.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

New week - New bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up for monday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hump day bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back from the APR Distributor Conference bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Who needs service!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Saturday Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Time to spend that income tax return on something useful!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/43023771.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thirsty Thursday*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Should be a great day, get out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale is almost over anyone want in on this before time is up? *


----------

